# Mayorga Toro (M) Cigar Review - A nice smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks nice, draws well, burns well. Smooth, with a good medium-full body that lasts down to the nub. Flavors of earth, coffee nuts.

Read the full review here: Mayorga Toro (M) Cigar Review - A nice smoke


----------

